# Futur switcheur Linux -> MacOS X



## bakurt (16 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voila, c'est fait, j'ai commandé mon MBP 13" et je l'attends dans la semaine qui arrive.. 
J'ai orienté mon choix sur un 13" parce que j'ai déjà un 13" (SONY VAIO VGN-C2Z) et que c'est ce qui me correspond le mieux. Je ne suis pas un gamerz, je ne suis pas fan de retouche vidéo, etc.. Je préfère une bonne console Unix(like), coder un programme, regarder un film, .. donc niveau config, j'ai pas besoin de grand chose et, finalement, le prix est plus abordable. 

Je suis fan de l'univers GNU/Linux, du monde libre, des communautées, et tout ce qui va avec.
Pourquoi être passé sur un OS proprio comme MacOS X? Je vais vous expliquer mes raisons de suite.

Pour un laptop que j'utilise environ 8h/jour, j'ai besoin qu'il soit fonctionnel à tout instant. J'ai envie de pouvoir me brancher sur un réseau, un autre ordi, un disque dur externe, etc.. sans devoir bidouiller ou télécharger un paquet (ce qui est ennuyant si je n'ai pas internet). J'ai passé assez d'heures à (re)configurer des fichiers sur mon portable après une mise à jour, ou après l'installation de paquets peu stables ou simplement parce qu'un amis a quelque chose qui sort de l'ordinnaire.
Au niveau de l'autonomie sur batterie c'est fabuleux.  Actuellement, je sais tenir 30-45min (voir 1h) en utilisation normale et sur mon MBP je vais passer à 6-7h (soit 8 à 14 fois plus longtemps).
Ensuite, l'ordinateur est exploité au maximum de ses capacités, j'aurai un OS qui sait ce qu'il fait et qui le fera bien. Un code conçu pour le matériel.
Finalement, je dois avouer que j'ai eu un coup de coeur pour le clavier rétro-éclairé. Le design est très beau, il y a l'air d'avoir un respect de l'environnement, et d'autres petit détails sont sympas.

Les points négatifs sont donc les codes propriétaires, le manque de liberté par rapport à Linux (il y a ni moyen de bidouiller un driver, un script, ni moyen de sélectionner son environnement de bureau, etc..) et un beau gestionnaire de paquet tel que aptitude (à part des équivalents comme "mac ports" ou encore "fink")!!
Pour tout ca, j'ai des vieux ordis en guize de serveurs chez moi (sous linux et bsd) et c'est là dessus que je préfère bidouiller. :love:

J'ai hate de le tester et de voir si je me suis trompé, si j'ai bien fait de me lancer, ..


PS: Quelqu'un utilise-t-il ext2fsx? Est-ce fiable avec Léopard? Quand je lis certains commentaires, ca peut être catastrophique (=> Kernel Panic)!!
Ca prend bien en charge le ext4? ext2,3 et 4 sont R/W?


----------



## zennnn (16 Août 2009)

bienvenue
j'ai aussi utilisé Linux durant plus de 10 ans avant de passer au Mac ( en 2005 ). 
Je n'ai jamais été déçu de mon choix tout en continuant de proposer Linux aux personnes désirant quitter M$ en gardant leur ancien pc.

Par contre, je conseille Mac à mes connaissances qui se tâtent lorsque j'utilise mon MBP hors de chez moi (y a pas meilleure pub  )

De plus, ce MBP est assez costaud, une malheureuse chute sur une grille métallique c'est soldée par 3 impacts qui auraient pu être plus graves sur le MacBook classique.

Bonne découverte.

PS : Pour le ext2fsx, je ne me suis jamais posé la question, ayant laissé l'installation par défaut ; nous avons maintenant 5 mac ( 2 iMacs, 1 mini, un MB, 1 MBP et 1 Powerbook) sans qu'aucun n'ait jamais été victime d'un problème de perte de données, même après des arrêts brusques (coupure de réseau électrique).


----------



## bakurt (16 Août 2009)

Merci
Ah oué.. Ca a l'air d'avoir été violent 
Ca fait aussi plaisir de voir que le MBP est costaud 

Au niveau de mise à jour, c'est assez régulié? Il y a souvent beaucoup de Mio à télécharger ou c'est plutot légé?


----------



## zennnn (16 Août 2009)

les mises à jours de l'oS sont régulières et gratuites ( 10.5.6 en décembre 2008, 10.5.7 en mai 2009 et la 10.5.8 ce mois-ci). La dernière mise à jour importante avait accentuée un problème de wifi lent sur les MBP , la correction est arrivée quelques jours après.

Les mises à jours des logiciels Apple ( iLife, iWork, iTune, Safari, Aperture, Final Cut ... etc) sont elles en fonctions des bugs découverts ou améliorations prévues et non encore implémentées.

Mise à jour majeure : le passage d'une version de l'oS dépend de ce qui se dessine
le 10.4 (Tiger) est sorti fin avril 2005 
l'actuel 10.5 (Leopard) est sorti en octobre 2007 (avec du retard et pas mal de bugs ensuite corrigés)
et le futur 10.6 (Snow Leopard) est prévu en septembre.

Chaque mise à jour majeure est payante 129 euros, mise à part que la Snow Leopard sera moins cher que les autres à mettre à jour, car elle est une refonte du système actuel prévue pour les machines avec processeur Intel. Dans ton cas, vu que tu viens d'acheter ton MBP (sauf si c'est un seconde main) je pense que la mise à jour sera inférieure à 10 euros.

Acheter une mise à jour majeure est la seule manière d'upgrader l'oS (donc de passer de 10.5 à 10.6); chaque machine est livrée avec son propre dvd d'installation et ces dvd ne sont pas compatibles entre les différents type de Mac (drivers différents). La mise à jour majeure est elle valable pour tous les Mac (sauf la Snow comme cité ci-dessus) ; elle est vendue sur DVD, jamais en téléchargement.
Dernier point, Apple propose 2 licences : l'achat pour 1 mac ou pour 5 mac (famille + cher) ; le n° de série change mais ce n° de série n'est pas demandé lors de l'installation. Personnellement, j'achète les version familiale vu que nous avons plusieurs mac et que j'estime que le prix payé vaut le travail fourni. Cela évite également toute contestation en cas de panne, étant donné que nous les utilisons également pour nos professions.

La mise à jour de version (10.5.6, 10.5.7 ... ) est proposée en 2 types de paquet.
1) par le programme de mise à jour qui va chercher sa mise à  jour ( 50 ?150 ? 200 mega ? ça dépend des corrections)
2) la version Combo qui est disponible sur le site d'Apple. Elle pese souvent prés de 700 à 800 mega, mais elle reprend l'ensemble des mises à jours depuis la version de base. Donc, un 10.5.0 peux passer à la 10.5.8 avec la combo.
Je prends toujours la Combo pour ne pas télécharger chaque MAJ sur chaque ordi.

Voilà voilà


----------



## bakurt (16 Août 2009)

Effectivement, ca va me couter 8,95 (Comprend le prix du produit ainsi que les frais de livraison.). Très bon marché ^^.

Merci pour tes réponses.. C'est sympa.

C'est possible d'exécuter des scripts perso (ex: en python) au démarrage ou par la console?
-> Je vais aller faire un petit tour pour répondre à cette question.


Par contre, si quelqu'un sait me dire quoi pour l'ext2,3 et 4.. J'ai un dd externe en ext4 qui me sert de backup et stockage. J'ai besoin d'y accéder sans en changer le format de partition (pour bien faire).


----------

